# 2nd Annual Salvation Army C.J. Brown Fishing Tournament



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

Time is fast approaching , here is the new Official flyer for the event. Any question please feel free to comment or send me a P.M .. Thank You

View attachment IMG_0001.pdf


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Me and Catfish_chaser will be there, Looking forward to it!

Salmonid


----------



## FishOnOhio (Feb 5, 2012)

2nd Annual Salvation Army Fishing tournament 9-14-2013 Bass. Crappie, Walleye and Catfish classes. Registration forms can be picked up from Mike or Jake or send me your e-mail and I can forward one to you.There is more information available at the Springfield Ohio Salvation Army web-site under the events tab. FishOn Ohio!!!


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ill be there for the cats... Can't wait I hope there is a good turnout 

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Coming up quick should be nice weather for it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Can we pay the day of the tournament, I'll be on a company trip that week and not sure if I'll be back in time to fish..............Doc


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

I know last year they let you pay at the start at cj I'm sure it'll be the same this year 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

ill find out for sure tomorrow doc , but I see no reason you couldn't


----------



## FishOnOhio (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes Doc, you can pay the day of the event, at CJ Brown..

Thank You!!:T


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you so very much


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks fishonohio 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Last year they had us bring canned goods for this tournament, are we supposed to do that again this year?

Doc


----------



## FishOnOhio (Feb 5, 2012)

This Saturday the 14th is right around the corner. We are looking at the weather, about this time, and it looks cool, but clear with mild winds. That will be a big change from last year! 

P.S. We will always accept canned goods, for our needy community.

We will have signs up Saturday morning..
I will try to be at the lake at 4:30-4:45 Am to set up for registration.

Good Luck to ALL!!!!


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Should be a good tournament, the weather is supposed to be great and the fish are biting good......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishOnOhio (Feb 5, 2012)

Their are several people asking a lot of questions, and say they will be there.
Looking like a real good turnout.
I am stoked!!!!


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

Just a bit of info... For those who have not registered for the tourney yet, registration will begin at boat ramp at 5 am ,,, we are hoping that start times are as listed on flyer. depending on number of entries and boats we may have to break them up by 15 min intervals , But that is ONLY if there is a larger turn out that didn't pre register on the salvation army web site,,,


Weigh ins will be held at the marina 

Thanks to all who participate ,, good fishing , and good luck ,,


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

Second Annual Tournament Official Results ....Team Manion, 36 lbs 12 oz ..1st In cat class.....Team Callicoat /Diller 22lbs 12 oz ...2nd in cat class.... Team Lange 18 lbs 2oz 3rd in cat class..

Team happy Hookers 1 lb 3oz ... 1st in crappie class.....

No other weigh ins in any category..

Congratulations to the winners , and thank you again to all who participated,, 

The idea for a spring tourney was brought up at weigh in and was well recieved,, we are considering an early may tourney ,,We will keep everyone informed once the decision is made..

These tournaments are held to help provide donations for the Salvation Army primarily , and as an added bonus the fishermen and women who participate get the chance to have some fun, friendly competition and make a little money as well.. Thank you again to all involved,,

Don


----------

